#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Επιτροπή Ποιοτικών Προδιαγραφών Μελετών, Κατασκευών, Υλικών και Πιστοποίησης

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με το υπ' αριθμ. 65 ενημερωτικό δελτίο του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, το *ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ* συμμετέχει στην "_Επιτροπή Ποιοτικών Προδιαγραφών Μελετών, Κατασκευών, Υλικών και Πιστοποίησης_" του "_Συνδέσμου Επιχειρήσεων για Ποιότητα και Ανάπτυξη των Κατασκευών_" (ΣΕΠΑΚ).

Μεταξύ των προτάσεων που κατέθεσε η εν λόγω επιτροπή για την ποιοτική αναβάθμιση του κλάδου των κατασκευών είναι:

Επαναπροσδιορισμός των θεσμικών πλαισίων άσκησης του επαγγέλματος κάθε εμπλεκόμενου στην παραγωγή τεχνικών έργων, ώστε να εναρμονισθούν με την ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία (Συνεχής πιστοποίηση στο πλαίσιο της ‘Δια βίου Μάθησης’).Πλήρης και υποχρεωτική εφαρμογή των Ευρωκωδίκων, των Τεχνικών Οδηγιών του ΤΕΕ και των Πρότυπων Εθνικών Τεχνικών Προδιαγραφών και έλεγχος εφαρμογής.
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι εννοεί στην πρώτη από τις παραπάνω προτάσεις;

Να καταργηθούν τα ισχύοντα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα σε κάθε τομέα δραστηριότητας του μηχανικού και να καλούμαστε κάθε τόσο σε εξετάσεις πιστοποίησης; 
Π.χ. εξετάσεις πιστοποίησης κάθε 5 χρόνια για να μπορεί ένας αρχιτέκτονας να εκπονεί αρχιτεκτονικές μελέτες κ.ο.κ.

Τι εννοούν όταν αναφέρονται σε "_πλήρη και υποχρεωτική εφαρμογή των Ευρωκωδίκων_"; Εννοούν την αποκλειστική εφαρμογή και στα ιδιωτικά έργα; Κατάργηση δηλαδή των ΕΚΩΣ/ΕΑΚ 2000 για τα ιδιωτικά έργα;

Τους Ευρωκώδικες και τα υπόλοιπα υποχρεωτικά πρότυπα του ΕΛΟΤ που επί της ουσίας είναι ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ, θα πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε να τα πληρώνουμε;

Πότε το ΤΕΕ θα ενδιαφερθεί ώστε ο κάθε πολίτης και όχι μόνο ο μηχανικός να έχει πλήρη και ΔΩΡΕΑΝ πρόσβαση σε όλη τη νομοθεσία, άρα και στα υποχρεωτικά πρότυπα του ΕΛΟΤ καθότι σε μια δημοκρατική κοινωνία οι πολίτες πρέπει να γνωρίζουν τους νόμους που ορίζουν τα της ζωής τους.

----------


## CFAK

Είναι απλό Χάρη.
Μετά την κατάργηση των κρατήσεων υπέρ ΤΕΕ, οι κρατικοδίαιτοι υπάλληλοί του προτείνουν (άραγε ρώτησαν κανένα?) την θεσμοθέτηση ευρύτερου συστήματος πιστοποίησης ώστε να εξασφαλίσουν πάγια έσοδα, προβάλλοντας την "ευρωπαϊκή" ανάγκη για ευρύτατη πιστοποίηση.

Καμία πρόταση για το πρόγραμμα δημόσιων επενδύσεων θα κάνουν?
Καμία πρόταση για να σταματήσουν τη μετανάστευση των Ελλήνων μηχανικών θα κάνουν?
Καμία πρόταση για επαγγελματικό ιδιωτικό ασφαλιστικό φορέα για τους μηχανικούς μέλη τους θα κάνουν?

Το έχω ξαναγράψει στο παρελθόν. Το ΤΕΕ *ΔΕΝ* έχει λόγο ύπαρξης.

----------


## Xάρης

> Καμία πρόταση για το πρόγραμμα δημόσιων επενδύσεων θα κάνουν?


Χωρίς λεφτά τι δημόσιες επενδύσεις να γίνουν.




> Καμία πρόταση για να σταματήσουν τη μετανάστευση των Ελλήνων μηχανικών θα κάνουν?


Δεν είναι στις προτεραιτότητες των κυβερνώντων.




> Καμία πρόταση για επαγγελματικό ιδιωτικό ασφαλιστικό φορέα για τους μηχανικούς μέλη τους θα κάνουν?


Η αντιπροσωπεία του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ ψήφισε θετικά για τη δημιουργία επαγγελματικού ταμείου. Το κεντρικό ΤΕΕ είχε άλλη άποψη. Έτσι χάσαμε το χρονικό παράθυρο (έκλεισε στις 30.06.2015) και μαζί τη δυνατότητα μεταφοράς των περιουσιακών στοιχείων του ΤΣΜΔΕ τα οποία πλέον καρπώνεται ο νέος ασφαλιστικός φορέας, ο ΕΦΚΑ, δηλαδή όλοι οι ασφαλισμένοι ακόμα κι αυτοί που δεν συνεισέφεραν καθόλου στη δημιουργία αυτής της περιουσίας του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

Ο Κατρούγκαλος άνοιξε νέο παράθυρο και λέει ότι το συζητά.
Το δικό μου ερώτημα ήταν αν η δυνατότητα δημιουργίας επαγγελματικού ταμείου θα σήμαινε και μεταφορά της περιουσίας του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ σ' αυτό, έστω και την ύστατη στιγμή.
Το ΤΕΕ ως συνήθως στον κόσμο του, η περιουσία μας μάλλον χάθηκε οριστικά υπέρ ΕΦΚΑ, οπότε προσωπικά δεν βλέπω και κανένα ιδιαίτερο όφελος από τη δημιουργία του επαγγελματικού ταμείου.
Ας προσέχαμε.

Το ΤΕΕ, έτσι όπως είναι, μάλλον λειτουργεί κατά του μηχανικού παρά προς όφελός του. Δυνητικά θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει πολλά. 
Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο στις ηγεσίες όσο στον κόσμο που τις εκλέγει είτε με την ψήφο είτε με την αδιαφορία και την αποχή του. Είτε πρόκειται για το ΤΕΕ είτε για την κυβέρνηση της χώρας.
Αυτοί είμαστε, αυτούς τους ηγέτες είχαμε και έχουμε και απλώς ήρθε η ώρα της πληρωμής.
Θα αλλάξει κάτι στο μέλλον; Θέλω να είμαι αισιόδοξος γιατί δεν μπορώ να κάνω κι αλλιώς αλλά... πόσο να κλείνω τα μάτια σ' όλες τις ενδείξεις ότι δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάτι προς το καλύτερο.

----------

